# vacuum leak



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A boost leak setup and soap bubbles.

*GM 1.4L Turbo Boost & Coolant Leak Testing Kits*


A code *P0171* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. 
There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry. 
There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor 
Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection 
Faulty or stuck open PCV valve 
Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1) 
Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector
Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!)
Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor
Read more at: OBD-II DTC: P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> A boost leak setup and soap bubbles.
> 
> *GM 1.4L Turbo Boost & Coolant Leak Testing Kits*
> 
> ...


Says the car is running lean ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Says the car is running lean ?


According the the OP it had a P0171 code and that is one of the possible causes for that code.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> According the the OP it had a P0171 code and that is one of the possible causes for that code.


Thats what mine says is that its running lean. Thats what came up when he scanned it but he cant turn off the code


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you and Ricky near each other or are you just piggy backing on his thread? Who can't turn off the code? I'm a bit confused here.

After re-reading the entire thread, I would clean the MAF using MAF cleaner, test or just replace the O2 sensor with the blue wire depending on the miles on it, your skills and money situation and do the checks listed in this thread:
2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

i fixed mine like 9 months ago it was purge valve


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Are you and Ricky near each other or are you just piggy backing on his thread? Who can't turn off the code? I'm a bit confused here.
> 
> After re-reading the entire thread, I would clean the MAF using MAF cleaner, test or just replace the O2 sensor with the blue wire depending on the miles on it, your skills and money situation and do the checks listed in this thread:
> 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


I cant turn my code off


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rickyg0672 said:


> i fixed mine like 9 months ago it was purge valve


Did you have the slight hesitation ? Or rough idle


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rickyg0672 said:


> i fixed mine like 9 months ago it was purge valve


Purge valve? Did you do anything else as well?


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

had a rough idle and no purge valve was all i did


----------

